# A Message From the Alien Type.



## geniusdexter (Jun 13, 2011)

Greetings, earthling. 

Okay, lemme introduce myself.
I, geniusdexter, am an INTP, which is often called the alien type. (Indeed, this is an exaggeration. )

Been a lurker for, like, forever. But then, i decided to jump in to where you earthling guys dwell. So well, here i am.


----------



## col (Jun 4, 2011)

Do you come in peace? :crazy:

Welcome


----------



## geniusdexter (Jun 13, 2011)

col said:


> Do you come in peace? :crazy:
> 
> Welcome


As long as earth's chocolate still tastes nice, then yes, I come in peace.


----------



## col (Jun 4, 2011)

As long as you dont buy it in a pet shop, the chocolate should taste great


----------



## geniusdexter (Jun 13, 2011)

col said:


> As long as you dont buy it in a pet shop, the chocolate should taste great


I don't buy chocolate, it buys me.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## geniusdexter (Jun 13, 2011)

Kriash said:


> Welcome to the forum!


hiya kriash, do you have chocolate? i love chocolate.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

geniusdexter said:


> hiya kriash, do you have chocolate? i love chocolate.


Hm, well, I have chocolate chip granola bars, does that count? (I also have chocolate syrup, but it isn't as good)


----------



## geniusdexter (Jun 13, 2011)

Do you have virtual chocolate? I want that.


----------



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

This is strangely similar to a conversation I just had. Including both myself as a being from a future time and place, and sugar cookies (similar enough to chocolate).

Welcome, from an INFP.


----------



## geniusdexter (Jun 13, 2011)

gemofgreen said:


> This is strangely similar to a conversation I just had. Including both myself as a being from a future time and place, and sugar cookies (similar enough to chocolate).
> 
> Welcome, from an INFP.


Good. Now gimme a chocolate bar.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)




----------



## geniusdexter (Jun 13, 2011)

Dang it! I should've known earthlings have delicious virtual chocolates! *bitemyscreenoff*


----------



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

geniusdexter said:


> Good. Now gimme a chocolate bar.


Unfortunately I have no chocolate bar, but if you would like to come with me to the year 2231, delicious desserts abound.


----------



## geniusdexter (Jun 13, 2011)

gemofgreen said:


> Unfortunately I have no chocolate bar, but if you would like to come with me to the year 2231, delicious desserts abound.


Really? I thought people'll eat capsules in 2231 because of nuclear wars years before. That's good to hear. But wait, are there any chocolates there, I wonder?


----------



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

geniusdexter said:


> Really? I thought people'll eat capsules in 2231 because of nuclear wars years before. That's good to hear. But wait, are there any chocolates there, I wonder?


Something far superior to chocolates! Yes, blasphemous as it now seems, it is true.


----------



## geniusdexter (Jun 13, 2011)

gemofgreen said:


> Something far superior to chocolates! Yes, blasphemous as it now seems, it is true.


superior to chocolates!? Define it please.
beacuse the only thing superior than chocolates that i know is this: Superior!


----------



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

It is defined as: divinely delicious.


----------



## geniusdexter (Jun 13, 2011)

But I don't want something divinely delicious, i want chocolate.....


----------



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

Chocolate, you may, if you wanted it badly enough, arise from your chair/bed/whatever it be that you sit on, and go have yourself some chocolate.

The thing that I have... it is very, very hard to get.

But to each his own.

(Sorry. I'm really just half-asleep but too addicted to the computer to go fully-asleep, so I apparently begin rambling about future desserts.)


----------



## geniusdexter (Jun 13, 2011)

gemofgreen said:


> The thing that I have... it is very, very hard to get.


It must be money, then.



gemofgreen said:


> (Sorry. I'm really just half-asleep but too addicted to the computer to go fully-asleep, so I apparently begin rambling about future desserts.)


No, future dessert plus nuclear radiation is good.


----------



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

Money tis not; for capitalism will have eaten itself by 2231 (let's hope).


----------



## geniusdexter (Jun 13, 2011)

gemofgreen said:


> Money tis not


Then what it is? 



gemofgreen said:


> for capitalism will have eaten itself by 2231 (let's hope).


that's quite a long way to go.


----------



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

Let's hope the "by" in that sentence means much sooner than 2231. Goodnight!


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

*Triggers his anti-chocolate device*


----------



## geniusdexter (Jun 13, 2011)

dalsgaard said:


> *Triggers his anti-chocolate device*


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
I'll be perished, I'll be perished!!!!

*look at a lollipop* mmm.... this one's quite good.


----------



## col (Jun 4, 2011)

I totally resign from this thread.


----------



## geniusdexter (Jun 13, 2011)

col said:


> I totally resign from this thread.


So, no chocolate then?


----------



## col (Jun 4, 2011)

There was no chocolate right about the point you posted a link to a pedobear video.


----------



## geniusdexter (Jun 13, 2011)

col said:


> There was no chocolate right about the point you posted a link to a pedobear video.


Pedobear is as legendary as rickroll.


----------



## col (Jun 4, 2011)

Thats fair enough  you have the right to enjoy pedobear, just as I have the right to deny you chocolate and leave this thread.


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi there! ^_^
here are some chocolate filled liquor bottles! 










and a conventional hershey bar. 









but if you look closely enough there might be a magic pass inside...shhhsh! :tongue:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## ledzeppy (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey there. BEEEE careful. This site is more addictive than chocolate :}


----------



## geniusdexter (Jun 13, 2011)

ledzeppy said:


> Hey there. BEEEE careful. This site is more addictive than chocolate :}


indeed it is.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh hai and welcome to Earth :laughing:

I come in peace with pools of chocolate. 










And an INTP 7 combo? You are a bit of a rarity. I look forward to further awesome contributions.


----------



## geniusdexter (Jun 13, 2011)

ElectricSparkle said:


> Oh hai and welcome to Earth :laughing:
> 
> I come in peace with pools of chocolate.
> 
> ...


Oh, an NTP brethren! :happy:

p-p-pool of chocolate! Gimme, gimme! Me likey, me wanty.
Yup, am not really sure about that though, that's why I intended to retake the test, but then my p-ness got in my way :tongue:


----------



## ruth2ten (Jun 25, 2011)

INTP's are cool. Happy lurking.


----------



## geniusdexter (Jun 13, 2011)

ruth2ten said:


> INTP's are cool. Happy lurking.


hahahaha, thanks!


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------

